# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Mon chien est potomane.  Que faire ?

## sammy33

_Potomane : du grec potos, « action de boire, boisson », et du grec mania, « folie »_

J' ai adopté il y a 3 mois un beagle aveugle âgé de 6 ans et j' ai de suite remarqué qu' il buvait énormément ( et éliminait en conséquence....) plusieurs fois par jour.  C' était déjà le cas dans sa vie antérieure et je ne constate aucune amorce d' amélioration.
Il n' a ni diabète sucré ou insipide ni maladie de Cushing, ni infection urinaire. Il n' y aurait rien à faire.

La journée, la porte menant au jardin reste ouverte donc il vit sa vie. Je suis d' ailleurs stupéfaite de la rapidité - 24h - avec laquelle il a maitrisé ses déplacements seul dedans et dehors.
Je m' absente rarement et j' ai autre chien qui l' ignore.

Dernier pipi à minuit, premier à 6h30/7h. 
Avec la canicule, je l' entends boire  la nuit et voici 2 matins où je trouve une mare dans la maison.

J' envisage de supprimer la mise à disposition permanente d' eau mais j' ai peur de le stresser.

Avez vous vécu l' expérience d' un tel comportement ? Qu' y faire ?

----------


## m.b.

Tu peux toujours essayer de supprimer l'eau entre minuit et 7h, tu verra son comportement. C'est une signe de stresse qu'ils boivent autant ? 
Tu en avais discuté avec ton veto ?

----------


## sammy33

Mon beagle était heureux avant, et il s' est bien adapté chez moi.  S' agissant d' un chien trouvé bébé, on ne connaît pas son histoire antérieure. Pourquoi pas sevré trop tôt ?
Mon véto ne pense pas spécialement à du stress. Il parle de manie qui n' a pas d' impact négatif sur la santé. Donc je ne pense pas qu' un calmant soit nécessaire ni efficace.
Je vais commencer par réguler la mise à dispo d' eau.

----------


## m.b.

> Mon beagle était heureux avant, et il s' est bien adapté chez moi.  S' agissant d' un chien trouvé bébé, on ne connaît pas son histoire antérieure. Pourquoi pas sevré trop tôt ?
> Mon véto ne pense pas spécialement à du stress. Il parle de manie qui n' a pas d' impact négatif sur la santé. Donc je ne pense pas qu' un calmant soit nécessaire ni efficace.
> Je vais commencer par réguler la mise à dispo d' eau.


D'après ce que tu me dis, sachant que ce n'est pas du stress mais plus une manie, je supprimerai l'eau la nuit.

----------


## didou752

Tu as mesuré la quantité d'eau qu'il boit sur 24H?

----------


## loulouk

j'ia eu ce probème avec ma chienne quand elle a vieillie, et actuellement 
avec un jeune qui n'est pas tout à faire propre ( 1 ans quand même .... ) 
je supprime l'eau la nuit sans quoi il a ppissé partout le matin .

----------


## sammy33

Il pèse 15 kg.

Il boit à chaque fois au moins 1 litre et ce, plusieurs fois par jour . Il élimine et refait le plein.
J' attends la fin de la canicule et je vais commencer par réduire progressivement la disponibilité la nuit.

----------


## mimine

s'il a de l'eau à disposition en journée, je pense que le soir tu peux supprimer l'accès à l'eau sans soucis.
Pour calmer peut être ses envies de boire, pourquoi pas tenter de lui faire des gros "glaçons" avec du jus de viande et de l'eau (et des friandises dedans) car en léchant il serait obligé de prendre son temps et ça l'occuperait ??

----------


## Hellgrine

Ma chienne faisait pareil petite, elle passait à coté de sa gamelle d'eau, Ho tien si je buvais ? et buvais tout le temps de petites quantités. Quand je remarquais qu'elle buvait sans soif je l'appelais, faisais couiné un jouet pour la détourner de l'eau ou bien je virais sa gamelle quelque temps. C'est très vite passé

----------


## Coquelicot

Ma chienne avait également ce défaut étant bébé : dès qu'elle voyait une gamelle d'eau elle se jetait dessus pour la vider. Au début je ne me suis pas inquiétée, pensant que jouant beaucoup, elle devait avoir soif ! Puis un jour à mon club canin elle a entrepris de vider un seau d'eau ... Du coup pendant des mois je fractionnai systématiquement la distribution d'eau. Avec le temps cette manie lui est passée

----------


## sammy33

Je reconnais qu' il est plus facile pour moi de veiller à la disponibilité d' eau propre dedans ou à l' ombre, mes 2 chiens gérant leur soif.

Il va falloir que je surveille que mon potomane n' assèche pas à lui seul la quantité allouée!!!

----------


## reinette

nous avons eu ce pb avec notre labrador precedent mais il etait deja age ca a commence vers ses 13 ans il buvait tout ce qu il pouvait et quand il pleuvait je devait faire la chasse car il lechait le moindre recoin avec de l eau nous avons faits des examens rien sans doute de la senilite du coup je mesurait ce que je donnais a boire /poids et plus d eau apres dinner  ca a marche un temps mais ensuite autres pbs lies a l arthrose et a  l age

----------


## dominobis

Et ... un souci rénal ?

----------


## kiwi2202

Pas d impact négatif, oui et non, la même maladie existe chez l'homme et cause quand même beaucoup de deces (arret cardiaque par manque de sodium) !

Plusieurs litres par jour pour un chien de 15kg c est enorme...je pense qu effectivement il vaudrait mieux le restreindre une fois les ffortes chaleurs passées...

----------


## sammy33

Une anomalie rénale a été ma première pensée car je venais de perdre mon cocker d' insuffisance rénale chronique. Mais la prise de sang n' a rien détecté. Je n' ai pas fait faire d' échographie des reins.
C' est vrai que le sodium et autres minéraux doivent être "lessivés".
On va attaquer les restrictions. 
Son repas a lieu le soir, composé de croquettes, pas évident.

----------


## Moonskin

Pour ma part, c'est un cas un peu différent, mais ma chienne quand elle était bébé, était potomane
Après des analyses, le verdict de la potomanie est tombé

J'ai du faire une restriction hydrique puisqu'à cause de ça elle ne pouvait pas être propre, elle buvait à quelques mois une quantité supérieure d'eau par rapport à ma berger allemand adulte ! (en gros plus de 2 litres par jour pour un chiot !!)
(elle léchait l'herbe mouillée, la pluie sur le bitume etc...)

Donc en gros, on a fait un calcul de la quantité qu'elle devait boire par rapport à son poids, et lui donner que ça à boire, jusqu'à ce qu'elle apprenne elle même à gérer son problème 

Au bout d'un moment, elle s'est régulée toute seule, est devenue totalement propre dès le jour où j'ai commencé cette restriction et maintenant je n'ai plus aucun soucis

----------


## sammy33

C' est vrai, je l' ai déjà surpris à lécher après la pluie l' eau de feuilles et le carrelage de la terrasse .
Il va falloir que je serve mon autre chien en premier sinon il ne lui restera rien.

----------


## Antartica

Tu pourrais, aussi, faire un petit test... 

Les aliments industriels font beaucoup boire l'animal, les friandises aussi, c'est tout sec et j'imagine que c'est salés aussi...

Le passer à une alimentation plus riche en eau/humidité (viande crue, patée pour chien) sur quelques jours/semaines, pour voir si, en ayant moins la sensation/le besoin d'étancher sa soif, il va du coup moins avoir l'habitude d'aller consommer de l'eau de manière disproportionnée!
(si avec l'aliment il est déjà rassasié en partie en eau, peut être aura t il moins le réflexe de se jeter sur une gamelle d'eau? puisque moins soif déjà en général?)

----------


## sammy33

J' y ai pensé également .Mais les croquettes, que je mouille,  c' est quand même plus pratique.

J' ai commencé la restriction en ne mettant qu' un litre dans la gamelle au lieu de 3. Et je ne renouvelle pas aussi souvent.

----------


## cerbere

ici le chien en FA 6 litres d'eau.... rien aux examens on attend de voir si cela passe avec le temps. Vu qu'il est arrivé dans un état de cachectique avancée...

----------


## sammy33

Espérons qu' il comprenne vite ( ce n' est peut être pas le terme qui convient)  qu' il ne va plus manquer de rien .

----------


## cerbere

ma véto pense que cela va se faire sur 6 mois. Par contre il a des croquettes deux fois par jour autant qu'il veut et là il s'est vite régulé  ::

----------


## surmulot

Ce symptome peut effectivement etre d'ordre comportemental après avoir éliminé toute pathologie rénale ainsi que surrénale et corticosurrénale par un bilan sanguin comportant un ionigramme et si déséquilibre ionique, demander un test au cortisol. Tu parles de Cushing (hypercorticisme) mais il y a aussi Addison  très rare chez le chien (hypocorticisme) dont la mienne vient d'etre diagnostiquée a 11 ans (voir dans Hommages mon post sur Lola).. Juste une précaution pour s'assurer que tout est normal chez ton chien

----------


## sammy33

Merci, en effet, on ne s' inquiète jamais trop tôt car certaines maladies se développent silencieusement sans symptomes ( je pense à l' insuffisance rénale chronique qui a emporté mon cocker).

Pour mon beagle, j' ai fait faire le test au cortisol mais je ne parviens pas à me convaincre du résultat. 1h30 après l' injection la lecture donnait 102nmol/L alors que, selon l' échelle officielle:

-   < 55nmol/L /                 : compatible avec la maladie d' Addison
-   entre 55 et 170 nmol/L   : non concluant, peu probant
-   entre 170 et 470 nmol/L : normal
-   entre 470 nmol/L et 600 nmol/L :Syndrome de  Cushing possible
-    >600 nmol/L                : Syndrome de Cushing

----------


## sammy33

Quant à la prise de sang, le seul paramètre hors norme était l' ALT : 139 U/L .
Aurait du être compris entre 10 et 100.

----------


## sammy33

SURMULOT, j' ai lu ton hommage à LOLA. Quelle longue bataille vous avez menée ensemble. ça a du renforcer vos liens et je comprends ta peine.

----------


## surmulot

Merci Sammy33, mais ton veto qu'en pense t il ? a til fait un ionigramme où dans Addison le Potassium est plus élevé que la normale et le Sodium plus bas que la normale car l'Aldosterone qui perfuse les liquides dans l'organisme au travers des reins, du colon etc n'est pas produite en quantité suffisante d'où les déréglements hormonaux au niveau des surrénales. C'était le problème de Lola: elle perdait tous ses fluides car le sodium insuffisant ne les retenait plus dans les tissus, donc elle buvait pour compenser mais le perdait. A voir avec ton veto ce qu'il en pense. Je la sortais toutes les heures et la nuit à 3 ou 4 h du matin, en dépit de la Fludrocortisone qui n'était pas suffisamment dosée, car très long de trouver le bon dosage pour compenser le déficit hormonal etvu son age 11 ans, la maladie ayant évolué à bas-bruits pendant 7 ans sans etre dépistée car elle peut se révéler tard dans la vie du chien. Le ionigramme est important pour confirmer l'hypocorticisme.  J'espère que ce n'est pas le cas de ton chien. Le dernier test au cortisol était à 11 et 140 ce qui a confirmé le diagnostic, d'où la fluidothérapie en début de traitement sous perf, puis la Fludocortisone et la Prepsidone en traitement ambulatoire, mais son état s'est soudainement dégradé. J'en suis malade, voila 24h qu'elle m'a quittée, trop dur.

----------


## sammy33

Oui, tu as raison, je vais faire faire un ionogramme.
ça se pratique juste à jeun?
Pas besoin d' une nouvelle injection de CORTISOL?

----------


## surmulot

Non pas besoin de nouveau test au cortisol si le dernier est récent, tu demandes un ionigramme, perso je préférais le faire à jeun, si tu ne souhaites pas un ionigramme complet, demande juste le Potassium, Sodium, Calcium, Chlorure, Urée aussi qui n'est pas un ion mais aide à se situer par rapport à l'élimination rénale. Vois tout celà avec ton véto bien sur, il jugera en fonction de ses derniers bilans sanguins.

----------


## sammy33

OK.  
L' urée c' est bon, il a 0,229 g/l   ( valeurs acceptables 0,147 - 0,567)

----------


## surmulot

C'est rassurant, je croise les doigts pour que ton chien n'ait rien de grave et surtout de ce qu'en pense le veto, vu ce qui vient d'arriver à ma Lola, désormais je ne pourrai que conseiller ces examens complémentaires pour que Lola ne soit pas partie en vain, si celà peut etre utile à d'autres s'ils devaient etre confrontrés à cette horrible maladie bien souvent ignorée parce que rarissime.

----------


## Antartica

Déjà je suis désolée pour ta Lola  :: 

Ensuite, je me permets de te demander: quels sont les signes qui doivent nous alerter sur les pathologies dont vous parlez avec Sammy?
Aurais tu des liens?

----------


## surmulot

Merci Antartica. Dans la maladie d'Addison (hypocorticisme révélé par le test au cortisol et le ionigramme), les signes sont tous ceux d'autres pathologies, donc on soigne la pathologie car les vetos pensent peu à cette maladie rarissime. Maladie pouvant évoluer à bas-bruits pendant des années cas de Lola pendant 7 ans depuis que je l'avais récupérée à la SPA. Des pathologies survenant parfois par crises inexpliquées faisant penser à une gastro, un avc etc .. Les signes majeurs lorsque la maladie se déclare : tremblements, anorexie, problèmes digestifs, y compris hémorragies digestives, sang dans les selles, polyurie + polydyspepsie, faiblesse musculaire, fatigue intense.. Ce sont des crises dites addisoniennes qui nécessitent perfusions etc etc.. Si tu veux en savoir davantage, tape dans Google" maladie d'Addison chez le chien" et tu trouveras des sites vétérinaires, doctorats et theses des ENV, ainsi que des sites médicaux pour les humains, car les traitements sont les memes. Peu de recul sur cette horrible maladie, mais de nombreux témoignages de personnes ayant des chiens addisonniens notamment sur des forums canins, l'experience des uns et des autres se rejoignant autour des memes traitements introuvables en France car peu rentables, retirés du marché comme le Syncortil, donc recours à la médecine humaine, trop difficile à expliquer ici, comme tu as pu le lire dans mon Hommage à Lola. A l'opposé la maladie de Cushing qui est l'hypercortisisme.. Donc face à des troubles récurrents demander ces tests en plus du bilan sanguin traditionnel si le veto ne pense pas à le faire, car la maladie est vraiment rare et touche surtout les chiennes et certaines races plus exposées, d'où je pense une grande part d'origine génétique dans l'hypocorticisme primaire, car le secondaire peut survenir après l'administration de cortisone pendant longtemps, anhilant la production de corticostéroides des glandes surrénales lesquelles peuvent s'atrophier. Et quand l'Aldostérone ne régule plus l'électrolyse ionique, il faut suppler avec des mineralocorticoides (fludrocortisone) car le desquilibre peut rapidement conduire à la mort de l'animal surtout par exces de potassium, et diminution du sodium, la balance entre les deux est vitale pour la perfusion des liquides dans l'organisme : chez lola l'eau partait dans ses urines et ses selles car les tissus ne les retenaient plus, d'où sa polydyspesie et polyurie, des urines volumineuses comme si elle se vidait de ses fluides organiques alors qu'elle ne pesait que 3,2kg, elle urinait autant qu'un chien de taille moyenne, vers la fin, quand le traitement n'a plus suffit et que la maladie a repris le dessus.

----------


## Antartica

je te remercie!

----------


## Taysa

Suis un peu stupefaite de te lire, tu presente l'addison comme une maladie insoignable alors que pour ma part une fois decelée sur taysa le traitement marche tres bien il suffit de fludrocortisone 2mg + megasolone 5 cela tous les jours. 

De plus tu dis ta chienne a etait malade avant que tu puisse la soigner ce qui m'etonnerait fortement car l'addison une fois declarer si tu soignes pas correctement en redonnant de la cortisone le chien a une esperance de vie tres tres courte

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Enfin quand je dis insoignable je me trompe car effectivement la maladie est presente a vie mais cela se "controle" plutot bien ! 
Par contre j'ai le meme souci des pipis en abondance que le veto n'arrive pas a remedier !

----------


## surmulot

Je n'ai jamais dit que cela ne fonctionnait pas sur tous les chiens, mais parcours le net sur les sites vetos medicaux et humains pour comprendre la complexité de la maladie et de ses traitements et vois dans les hommages aussi. Le cas de Lola est bien spécifique et son traitement n'a pas fonctionné, il faut connaitre la situation: "ya ka" ne fonctionne pas chaque organisme réagit différemment:elle avait fludrocortisone et prednisone car elle ne supportait pas la prednisolone. Ce qui fonctionne avec certains ne fonctionne pas nécessairement avec d'autres, tout dépend du stade avancé de la maladie, de l'age du chien, du poids du chien, crois moi je l'ai traitée ma chienne, je me suis ruinée pour la sauver, et tout cela n"est pas sans effets secondaires.. de nombreux chiens meurent quelques mois après le commencement du traitement d'après les témoignages de maitres éplorés que j'ai pu lire (manque de recul par rapport à l'age où la maladie se déclare). Je suis contente pour toi que tout se passe bien, mais ma chienne 3,2kg n'aurait pas supporté 2mg de fludro, il y a le dosage en fonction du poids, de l'age et je le répète de l'avancée de la maladie. Il en va pour les animaux comme pour les humains dans les maladies graves. On ne repart pas avec une ordonnance, des médocs et tout va bien, dans cette maladie fluctuante et dont le ionigramme peut varier encore gravement meme sous traitement approprié, en cas de stress ou autre et dans ce cas il faut prévoir un ajout de cortisone dans ces moments là. Surtout effectue des controles réguliers (ionigramme, test au cortisol) car le problème majeur de cette maladie est le déséquilibre Na-K, qui règle la perfusion des fluides dans l'organisme, or, chez Lola le sodium meme sous traitement était bas et le K remonté, donc elle se vidait de son eau non retenue dans les tissus. On ne pouvait la laisser sous perf à vie (la fluidothérapie étant l'urgence de régler le déséquilibre ionique, suivi ensuite du traitement ambulatoire comme tu le décris) Bon courage pour ta chienne à qui je souhaite encore de belles années devant elle et courage à toi face à cette maladie.

----------


## Taysa

Je m'excuse mes propos paraissent brutal je ne juge en aucun cas ta maniere d'avoir soigner ta chienne c'est juste que ca m'a fais beaucoup stresser. 

Taysa a le souci la de ne pas garder l'eau alors je fais avec ramasser les flaques :| sinon hormis le fait qu'elle n'est plus de muscles et qu'elle soit toute moche lol ca a l'air d'allez. 

Les prises de sang sont bonnes j'en fais une par mois vu que les raux sont correct, le sodium est un peu bas donc son conseil c'est carrement je rajoute du sel direct dans la gamelle tous les soirs. 

Mais c'est clair que les vetos ne pensent pas a cette maladie j'ai eu de la chance car j'ai engeuler le vero au bout de 2semaines il me rend la chienne soit disant qui allait mieux arriver chez moi la chienne amorphe etc ... (les perfs truquait les resultats) heureusement il a enfin penser a l'addison car grace a un post ici j'ai parler du cushing !

----------


## surmulot

Ne t'inquiète pas, je suis tellement effondrée de l'avoir perdue et de m'etre documentée, le veto a fait ce qu'il fallait faire y compris rajouter du sel dans sa ration, il a appliqué le protocole de la fluidothérapie puis le traitement ambulatoire ci-dessus, mais la maladie a repris le dessus, samedi lorsque je l'ai rapportée pour un controle, tout était à refaire, fuite des liquides et tous les paramètres du ionigramme affolés. Vu son age et la crise qu'elle a eu la nuit : de l'eau, rien que de l'eau sur les protections que j'avais placées pour qu'elle se soulage, et la diarrhée liquide car l'eau des intestins n'est plus réabsorbée non plus. Je mesurais sa prise de boisson p/24 redevenue quasi normale 16-18 cl (5cl p/kg du poids du corps) alors qu'elle buvait le double avant. Donc elle urinait plus qu'elle ne buvait. N'hesites pas a parler au veto si tu constates une polyurie anormale. Bon courage si elle supporte bien le traitement c'est car c'est lourd de prendre ces medocs à vie mais pas le choix

----------


## Taysa

Elle fais meme dans son dodo mais d'un cote je me dis elle bois beaucoup alors logique qu'elle elimine enormement nan ?!

----------


## surmulot

oui c'était le cas de la mienne aussi, mais après avec le traitement, elle buvait moins mais se vidait de ses urines (sous elle également dans son panier), peut etre que le stade de ma chienne était plus avancé que la tienne, et son age aussi : 11 ans bien que pour une pinscher, c'est encore jeune (64ans car moins de 15kg d'après les tables de comparaison). Toutefois as tu mesuré son absorption d'eau par 24h c'est utile de le faire pour en avoir une idée plus précise. Un chien devant absorber 5cl par Kg de poids corporel en eau variable selon l'activité, la chaleur et le fait de prendre des médicaments. Là avec la cortisone, elle boit plus donc urine plus, le principal étant pour ta chienne qu'elle perfuse et retienne l'eau dans son organisme et seul le ionigramme peut le dire. Ses ionigrammes frisaient la normale après l'arret des perf et dès le début du traitement, chaque semaine. Et là choc, K remonté, Na redescendu et tout le reste évidemment perturbé (chlorure, urée etc). Augmenter la dose de fludro aurait été trop fort pour elle, car il faut n'augmenter que par palier de 10% et recontroler ainsi de suite, pour réajuster sans compter la variabilité quand le traitement est bien dosé et installé, c'est très très complexe car tout est imbriqué. Et puis tu as le cas l'hypocorticisme primaire, et de l'hypocorticisme secondaire si un chien par exemple a pris de la cortisone pendant très longtemps, ses surrénales n'ont plus été sollicitées. Certains surrénales s'atrophient  jusqu'à l'aplasie.. Peut etre le cas de ma chienne.. Je ne le saurai jamais maintenant.

----------

